
New Windows Terminal Preview - ColinWielga
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-microsoft-store-preview-release/
======
marsrover
The fact that I don't have to use that God-forsaken color scheme picker from
the old terminal is already a huge selling point.

I'm very excited about the future of this application.

Issues:

* Can't drag window using the space what the console tabs are in

* opinion: would be nice if the tabs didn't require the full path of the console's location

* powershell's psreadline doesn't seem to be working fully (ctrl+space not working)

* when I go to right click the icon on the taskbar so that I can pin it, the acrylic goes away. I realize this is an issue with windows 10 in general though

------
ktpsns
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw0rXPMMPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw0rXPMMPE)
\-- this advertisting video is super cool and nerdy. Who could have thought
someone could win a prize with a terminal in the 1990s, when everybody tried
to get rid of terminals as hard as they could?

I wish we could have a modern feature rich terminal with real blurring
background and powerful features on X11/Xorg/Qt/Gtk/"the linux world". Konsole
(KDE) is amongst the best I know so far.

------
nikolay
If Windows implements a nice CLI to install apps and tools, *well, it's almost
there, but not really), something a la Chocolatey, but 100% free, and
standard, and actively developed and supported, then it hands down becomes the
best OS for developers. You have almost a real Linux, a real Windows, and a
modern Desktop unlike the dated macOS.

------
nailer
Have been building from git for a few months.

It's fast, supports Unix copy and paste, emacs key bindings (What bash uses by
default), the config format is nice. You can definitely use it as a daily
driver.

------
tempodox
Microsoft pretends to care about a problem that others have solved 30 years
ago. Their unique priorities seem to be a background image and transparency.
After all, who uses a terminal to write and read text these days? This one
just makes you feel nerdy while watching cat videos.

------
Spivak
Extremely impressive work! It looks stunning.

The WSL integration looks super cool, are you planning any other integrations
like Docker, Hyper-V, SSH, or WinRM? Oher machine-local shells like ipython,
or aws-shell would be sweet too but I understand not wanting to implement that
last one.

I know you could just run some if these as a subprocess but there is some
magic in 'Open IPython Tab'

~~~
nailer
You could probably just add ipython to settings.json.

Windows already comes with OpenSSH. Personally I prefer ssh separate from my
terminal app.

~~~
Spivak
Wait but I just mean the terminal could also be the ssh/winrm connection
manager. I'm guessing that could maybe be done in the settings too I suppose.

It would still be OpenSSH under the hood.

------
Terretta
Unify look and feel with VS Code then have VS Code support Windows Terminal
sessions as tabs.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/integrated-
termina...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/integrated-terminal)

------
tropo
I see it supports background images now.

Who uses this? Why? Why is that worth the reduced readability?

I have a hard time wrapping my head around why such a feature would ever be
implemented.

I guess... mischief? When somebody leaves their computer unlocked, you could
set the background image to a screenshot of the terminal with a bunch of text.
:-(

~~~
kyriakos
I currently set my terminals to production servers on a different colour
scheme as a warning to avoid doing something wrong accidentally. As soon as I
saw this feature I thought I'd use it to put a giant alarm sign as background
image for production terminals.

------
lupinglade
The screenshots and the video sure look different.

~~~
Analemma_
They freely admitted at the time that the video was what they eventually
wanted the terminal to look like, not what it is now. And it’s version 0.2,
I’d rather they get the fundamentals right first before adding all the visual
flair.

